# Redemptionist Theme Army?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

With the new chaos cultists, what do you think about a redemptionist themed hive army? I figured it may be quite easy to convert them into redemptionists. I guess they'd use Imperial Guard but have allies with Sisters of Battle or Grey Knights for their "herders" Could also find a use for Adeptus Arbites.


----------

